# Vehicle warning decals



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I've spoken to two attorneys about them. One said, I should most definitely have a warning on my vehicle. The other said, if you do have a warning it can be argued as an admission of having a dangerous animal, and if you don't it can be argued it can be negligence for failure to warn if a person, lets say, broke in to my car and was bitten.

Anyone had to deal with this in the real world, or personally aware of a lawsuit regarding either of the above and the outcome? I have no idea if I should or should not, but am leaning towards should since one attorney was adamantly "yes" and the other "50/50"


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Her's what i have done for the past 40+ years...on my property as wel as on my vehicle window... a white board , same material as used during the voting season.. coroplast (sp) with the side head profiles of a GSD & a Doberman, with the word " DOGS" all in red , both head profiles as well as the wording . Have never had a problem. 
Paul C.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Paul Cipparone said:


> Her's what i have done for the past 40+ years...on my property as wel as on my vehicle window... a white board , same material as used during the voting season.. coroplast (sp) with the side head profiles of a GSD & a Doberman, with the word " DOGS" all in red , both head profiles as well as the wording . Have never had a problem.
> Paul C.


I meant specifically on a vehicle.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I use a "dog on premises" sign on property but nothing on vehicle. I can't legally or ethically leave a dog in the car in the climate I live in. Way too freakin hot.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

I had a magnetic company sign , "Wellington County School For Dogs and Security Dog Services Ltd. "That is usually enough but i added to the inside of the windows the plastic sign. I also put them on the fences, & properties that i serviced. Seemed to work well. A lawyer thought it was a good idea not to say " guard dogs"beware" etc. on any signs.
Paul C.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> I use a "dog on premises" sign on property but nothing on vehicle. I can't legally or ethically leave a dog in the car in the climate I live in. Way too freakin hot.


Not so much for that, but for example, if I get pulled over... or a bum is going car to car at a light to ask for money, or I leave my car running and run into the gas station for a red bull...


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

In have travelled across the border tom the U.S. many many times with my Cao Fila, vary aggressive . I asked the border guard to stay back while i handed my passport to her . I explained " you have a Glock on your hip , i have him ", as i'm going into detroit. She stopped , checked everything & said have a nice day. 
Now having done that for 30 years or more i decided to put the dog in th back of the truck in acrate, & when through the check point , i moved him back into the cab with me, for fear of " having a vicious dog in my truck.
Paul C.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Paul Cipparone said:


> In have travelled across the border tom the U.S. many many times with my Cao Fila, vary aggressive . I asked the border guard to stay back while i handed my passport to her . I explained " you have a Glock on your hip , i have him ", as i'm going into detroit. She stopped , checked everything & said have a nice day.
> Now having done that for 30 years or more i decided to put the dog in th back of the truck in acrate, & when through the check point , i moved him back into the cab with me, for fear of " having a vicious dog in my truck.
> Paul C.


Yeah thats what I would normally do, but you see so many news stories where a cop shoots a dog that didn't deserve it or when it wasn't necessary


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Im always worried some do gooder will bust a window and get bit trying to rescue the doggy. I leave my windows open and the back hatch popped but you never know how dumb people are.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Haz Othman said:


> Im always worried some do gooder will bust a window and get bit trying to rescue the doggy. I leave my windows open and the back hatch popped but you never know how dumb people are.


I have twice had people reach into my car trying to pet Jäger whilst he growled at them lol. One dude's hand was shaking heavily and YET he was still trying to pet him until I walked up and intervened... felt like I should have let natural selection take its course lol


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol perhaps a chihuahua or terrier thing to deliver the warning bite that doesnt end with a trip to the ER?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> Yeah thats what I would normally do, but you see so many news stories where a cop shoots a dog that didn't deserve it or when it wasn't necessary


 
Keep the pup crated. I keep mine in crates unless I park in a bad area of town, then at least one pup gets to hang out loose in the car. Two of them are loose if I want to watch my car rock back and forth. I do have decals warning there are working dogs inside, and to stay back. I've been pulled over before with my dogs in the back. Crated, secured, not getting shot, with the decals letting the officer know what all the noise inside my car is from.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> Im always worried some do gooder will bust a window and get bit trying to rescue the doggy. I leave my windows open and the back hatch popped but you never know how dumb people are.


Vent locks for the hatch and expanded metal for the windows works well


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Brian McQuain said:


> Keep the pup crated. I keep mine in crates unless I park in a bad area of town, then at least one pup gets to hang out loose in the car. Two of them are loose if I want to watch my car rock back and forth. I do have decals warning there are working dogs inside, and to stay back. I've been pulled over before with my dogs in the back. Crated, secured, not getting shot, with the decals letting the officer know what all the noise inside my car is from.


For example, yesterday, I was inroute home. Some idiot decided he wanted to squeeze past me where 2 lanes merged to one, and was pretty aggressive about it. I drive a 5300lb suv with heavy steel rock sliders and reinforced steel bumpers, a mini tank if you will, so I was shocked to see this guy nearly rake the side of his luxury sedan on my truck side on purpose just because he didn't want to except his timing sucked and there was no chance to pass me pre-merge... so he's behind me and I'm bracing for the dude to get out and come start BS at the light 1/4 mile down the road. If my dog was crated, he could have done nothing to help the situation. THESE are the reasons I prefer a free dog in the car. (My truck has the entire rear seats laid down and flat for the entire cargo space).

That being said, I was towing my trailer with dogs in there too, so clearly this guy had plenty of warning... large 3m reflective caution working k9 on 3 sides... so warnings meant nothing to him. But thats why I don't wish to crate the dog in the truck.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dont advertise

control the dog and there isn't a problem ... the pc police is always on alert, ready and waiting.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> Dont advertise
> 
> control the dog and there isn't a problem ... the pc police is always on alert, ready and waiting.


Yeah I've talked to a few cops and said if I were getting pulled over and didn't have my trailer so its obvious I might have dogs, I'd probably first call 911 and have the dispatcher warn the cop I have dogs and if he was fine with that or if he preferred I step out of the car. I know stepping out on your own is a no-no. My biggest fear was always one the way home from training late at night (sometimes 1-2am) and since I'm a decoy its frequently my dogs last with the other decoy's. With a "hot" dog in the car, the may just think this is another scenario (which is not to say they aren't under control, but the dog's demeanor would be different than if we were pulling up to the fast food drive through or something.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hunter Allred said:


> Yeah I've talked to a few cops and said if I were getting pulled over and didn't have my trailer so its obvious I might have dogs, I'd probably first call 911 and have the dispatcher warn the cop I have dogs and if he was fine with that or if he preferred I step out of the car. I know stepping out on your own is a no-no. My biggest fear was always one the way home from training late at night (sometimes 1-2am) and since I'm a decoy its frequently my dogs last with the other decoy's. With a "hot" dog in the car, the may just think this is another scenario (which is not to say they aren't under control, but the dog's demeanor would be different than if we were pulling up to the fast food drive through or something.


PSD's are about all I work with these days... its just better to keep a low profile. I understand your point to be sure. I too have been pulled over while I had dogs and I just tell them what they are and what they are about. If you are in a patrol car ,,, cool! If its not ... :wink:


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> For example, yesterday, I was inroute home. Some idiot decided he wanted to squeeze past me where 2 lanes merged to one, and was pretty aggressive about it. I drive a 5300lb suv with heavy steel rock sliders and reinforced steel bumpers, a mini tank if you will, so I was shocked to see this guy nearly rake the side of his luxury sedan on my truck side on purpose just because he didn't want to except his timing sucked and there was no chance to pass me pre-merge... so he's behind me and I'm bracing for the dude to get out and come start BS at the light 1/4 mile down the road. If my dog was crated, he could have done nothing to help the situation. THESE are the reasons I prefer a free dog in the car. (My truck has the entire rear seats laid down and flat for the entire cargo space).
> 
> That being said, I was towing my trailer with dogs in there too, so clearly this guy had plenty of warning... large 3m reflective caution working k9 on 3 sides... so warnings meant nothing to him. But thats why I don't wish to crate the dog in the truck.


 
If they want to go fisticuffs, fine. I've got Jack Johnson and Tom O'Leary ready for them.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

i used to have to leave two cranky dogs in a vehicle quite frequently, the climate was suitable to do so and they had more than adequate ventilation as i had custom cages fitted and could leave the tailgate of the vehicle (saloon/station wagon) open... problem was so many people would go for a sticky beak to see why the car had been left open, and get the crap scared out of them when they popped around the side of the car suddenly, causing both dogs to go batshit... 

i had the rear cargo area windows blacked out with plastic contact (the stuff you put on kids' schoolbooks) and got a signwriting place to do me up some vinyl decals that simply said "dogs in vehicle", and that seemed to satisfy the curiosity cats and people stayed away from the car after that... 

i do live on a different continent so i can't really give reccomendations for US conditions, but i never had an issue with LE in the few years i had the car with the decals on it, and was never harrassed by anyone for leaving the dogs in it...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hunter Allred said:


> For example, yesterday, I was inroute home. Some idiot decided he wanted to squeeze past me where 2 lanes merged to one, and was pretty aggressive about it. I drive a 5300lb suv with heavy steel rock sliders and reinforced steel bumpers, a mini tank if you will, so I was shocked to see this guy nearly rake the side of his luxury sedan on my truck side on purpose just because he didn't want to except his timing sucked and there was no chance to pass me pre-merge... so he's behind me and I'm bracing for the dude to get out and come start BS at the light 1/4 mile down the road. If my dog was crated, he could have done nothing to help the situation. THESE are the reasons I prefer a free dog in the car. (My truck has the entire rear seats laid down and flat for the entire cargo space
> 
> That being said, I was towing my trailer with dogs in there too, so clearly this guy had plenty of warning... large 3m reflective caution working k9 on 3 sides... so warnings meant nothing to him. But thats why I don't wish to crate the dog in the truck.


Thats why I carry a big gun at all times...


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> Not so much for that, but for example, if I get pulled over... or a bum is going car to car at a light to ask for money, or I leave my car running and run into the gas station for a red bull...


No I don't think you need one but if you do want one do not get one that says 'attack dogs' or something. Also I would not call 911 if pulled over just leave window down one inch and follow officers directions. That could escalate the situation calling 911. They don't know you from Adam. Its not like you are doing anything wrong wanting a protection dog. Its a dangerous world at times.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

From a canine and human safety standpoint, while driving, dogs are always in crates.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> Thats why I carry a big gun at all times...


Oh, I pulled my 9mm subcompact out and set it in the seat just incase the guy went mental on me lol


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> No I don't think you need one but if you do want one do not get one that says 'attack dogs' or something. Also I would not call 911 if pulled over just leave window down one inch and follow officers directions. That could escalate the situation calling 911. They don't know you from Adam. Its not like you are doing anything wrong wanting a protection dog. Its a dangerous world at times.


For totally unrelated reasons I've communicated with police via 911 dispatcher before. I just call, first words are "this is not an emergency", and they've relayed back and forth between a cop and me


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would just like one that says "Dog on board" and has my cell phone number.

For my crate, I put 1/4 inch hardware cloth over the bars to keep toes in and fingers out. Beau is actually quite used to people being near the truck though he surprised me when a guy who reeked of cigarettes and alcohol (at a motel) reached in the back of my truck. Dog is pushing 3 and it is the first time I heard this low growl and then he went ballistic.

I just said "Kujo, good boy, enough!" He said, "I guess that wire is to keep people from loosing their fingers" and I said "yeah". He stayed away.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> For totally unrelated reasons I've communicated with police via 911 dispatcher before. I just call, first words are "this is not an emergency", and they've relayed back and forth between a cop and me


Who knows maybe the dog will bark at him and you will get out of the speeding ticket. Hahaha


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hunter Allred said:


> Oh, I pulled my 9mm subcompact out and set it in the seat just incase the guy went mental on me lol


then you could have gone heavy metal on his azz!! HAHA


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I would just like one that says "Dog on board" and has my cell phone number.
> 
> For my crate, I put 1/4 inch hardware cloth over the bars to keep toes in and fingers out. Beau is actually quite used to people being near the truck though he surprised me when a guy who reeked of cigarettes and alcohol (at a motel) reached in the back of my truck. Dog is pushing 3 and it is the first time I heard this low growl and then he went ballistic.
> 
> I just said "Kujo, good boy, enough!" He said, "I guess that wire is to keep people from loosing their fingers" and I said "yeah". He stayed away.


I've seen a sign, which I thought quite funny,

"*Please* do not feed fingers to my dogs."


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> From a canine and human safety standpoint, while driving, dogs are always in crates.


exactly!


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

Sue DiCero said:


> From a canine and human safety standpoint, while driving, dogs are always in crates.


How does my "Protection Dog" protect me if it's locked in a crate in the back of the vehicle?

It would be like locking my gun in a box and putting it in the trunk... That would be fine for a target shooter heading to the shooting range... But if you carry a gun for protection it needs to be loaded and accessible, not locked away.


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

Hunter Allred said:


> I've spoken to two attorneys about them. One said, I should most definitely have a warning on my vehicle. The other said, if you do have a warning it can be argued as an admission of having a dangerous animal, and if you don't it can be argued it can be negligence for failure to warn if a person, lets say, broke in to my car and was bitten.
> 
> Anyone had to deal with this in the real world, or personally aware of a lawsuit regarding either of the above and the outcome? I have no idea if I should or should not, but am leaning towards should since one attorney was adamantly "yes" and the other "50/50"


Hunter, as the lawyer's indicated, it's not cut and dry either way. What you have to ask yourself is which would you rather have to defend if you end up in court? Defend a decal warning or defend the lack of a warning? Personally I see the decal warning as me doing my part to mitigate the damage and potential for an accidental bite... I'd prefer to be in that position if it comes down to that.

This is why my vehicle has warning decals with an image of a GSD and the lettering saying Working K9's On Board.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

imo if you ever do happen to end up in court, the best defense is ALWAYS to have the best lawyer on your side  facts are usually just "openers", often subjective and always disputed 
.... whether or not you had stickers, how many, how they were worded, what color they were, with or without pictures, if they were visible in low light, and no matter how many languages they were printed in


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

rick smith said:


> imo if you ever do happen to end up in court, the best defense is ALWAYS to have the best lawyer on your side  facts are usually just "openers", often subjective and always disputed
> .... whether or not you had stickers, how many, how they were worded, what color they were, with or without pictures, if they were visible in low light, and no matter how many languages they were printed in


Its always just a matter of $$ isnt it brother Rick?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark Herzog said:


> How does my "Protection Dog" protect me if it's locked in a crate in the back of the vehicle?
> 
> It would be like locking my gun in a box and putting it in the trunk... That would be fine for a target shooter heading to the shooting range... But if you carry a gun for protection it needs to be loaded and accessible, not locked away.


Actually it's not the same at all, and it's a lot safer for the DOG if he travels in a crate, in fact in some states you can be ticketed for having a dog unrestrained in a car. Another good reason is in the case of an accident, the dog can end up interfering with the driver since a dog has no way of bracing himself in the event of a collision and ricochet all over the car and sometimes through the window.

Police don't let their dogs ride unrestrained in police cars. If you need a dog to be loose in your car for your protection, my advise would be to get a setup similar to what the police have, a crate door, or car rear door that can be opened remotely if necessary.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

After reading all this i must say i am sooo happy to live somewhere else.
I know it is a little of topic and i am not criticizing the rules overthere but it makes live a lot more difficult.


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

susan tuck said:


> Actually it's not the same at all, and it's a lot safer for the DOG if he travels in a crate, in fact in some states you can be ticketed for having a dog unrestrained in a car. Another good reason is in the case of an accident, the dog can end up interfering with the driver since a dog has no way of bracing himself in the event of a collision and ricochet all over the car and sometimes through the window.
> 
> Police don't let their dogs ride unrestrained in police cars. If you need a dog to be loose in your car for your protection, my advise would be to get a setup similar to what the police have, a crate door, or car rear door that can be opened remotely if necessary.


Susan, with all due respect, the things you say may be true but the point is that not all situations are the same. There are times and reasons that a dog might not be crated when in a vehicle. While a dog might be "safer" if crated during travel, the dog would be even SAFER STILL if left at home and not put in the vehicle at all... does that mean that dogs shouldn't travel in cars? Of course not.

Police K9's that I know are not 'crated' while in their patrol vehicles, but rather the back of the vehicle is separated from the driver's compartment... so the dog is not actually restrained or crated during travel... the dog is still at risk of being thrown around the rear compartment in the event of an accident. 

If safety is the ONLY CONCERN then best to keep all dogs out of vehicles (crated or not) and to not utilize them for Protection Work at all, since this in itself is potentially dangerous for the dog.

In reality these decisions need to be a compromise, based on a balance of priorities and needs that fit the individual situation.

I respect your thoughts on this but I am more and more troubled by society's increasing attempts to control everyone's actions and decisions with "one size fits all" legislation. Yes, some States have passed laws making it illegal to have an unrestrained dog in a vehicle... I choose not to live in those places.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> a dog has no way of bracing himself in the event of a collision and ricochet all over the car and sometimes through the window.


Mine have learned to hunker down and brace themselves when I say "hang on". Won't help if the car overturns but on the short stops and sudden turns, the dogs stay in place.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mark Herzog said:


> Susan, with all due respect, the things you say may be true but the point is that not all situations are the same. There are times and reasons that a dog might not be crated when in a vehicle. While a dog might be "safer" if crated during travel, the dog would be even SAFER STILL if left at home and not put in the vehicle at all... does that mean that dogs shouldn't travel in cars? Of course not.


No shit, but seriously? 



Mark Herzog said:


> Police K9's that I know are not 'crated' while in their patrol vehicles, but rather the back of the vehicle is separated from the driver's compartment... so the dog is not actually restrained or crated during travel... the dog is still at risk of being thrown around the rear compartment in the event of an accident.


Are we splitting hairs? My point was K9s aren't riding unrestrained, free to move all around the vehicle, at least in all the police cars and police 4WD vehicles that I've seen. Police K9 units I've seen usually have an insert for the back seat, or a barrier. Hence my remark about a remote control to open the car door or crate door. 

Examples:







:












Mark Herzog said:


> If safety is the ONLY CONCERN then best to keep all dogs out of vehicles (crated or not) and to not utilize them for Protection Work at all, since this in itself is potentially dangerous for the dog.
> In reality these decisions need to be a compromise, based on a balance of priorities and needs that fit the individual situation.


Never said safety was the ONLY CONCERN, but the safety of the dog, the driver, the passengers, and the other cars on the road is a concern to me, so I travel with my dogs in crates, you can do what you want.



Mark Herzog said:


> I respect your thoughts on this but I am more and more troubled by society's increasing attempts to control everyone's actions and decisions with "one size fits all" legislation. Yes, some States have passed laws making it illegal to have an unrestrained dog in a vehicle... I choose not to live in those places.


I don't think I ever said whether or not I thought there should be laws with regards to dogs riding unrestrained in vehicles, what I did say was that there are laws in some states regarding dogs traveling unrestrained in vehicles, like it or not, it is what it is, at least until the day comes the laws are changed.

As to my thoughts on this, I jumped in this conversation to agree with Sue D., that it's safer from a canine and human standpoint for dogs to travel in crates. You then stated a dog can't protect you if it's locked in the back of a car and that it would be the same as locking a gun in a box in the trunk. I pointed out that it's not the same at all, and that it was also possible to get a remote that will open a car or crate door (like some police have). What others choose to do is their choice, like I said, you can do what you want, I'm merely stating what I choose to do and why.

Hope this clarifies my position for you.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> Mine have learned to hunker down and brace themselves when I say "hang on". Won't help if the car overturns but on the short stops and sudden turns, the dogs stay in place.


I don't think it would help them stay in place in much more than a minor collision. When I was in my 20s, a guy lost control of his car and he hit my car head on. Both of my (unrestrained) GSDs were thrown from the back seat into the windshield, luckily the windshield didn't break all the way out, so the dogs weren't flung into the highway. One of the dogs actually hit me in the neck when he came over and that hurt like hell for quite a while, but it could have been much worse.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The dog that is unrestrained presents a danger to others. If it winds up in your lap, due to behavior issues or simply you hit the brakes and it flies over, you may loose control.

Then if there is a wreck and the windows break the dog may wind up loose on the street, causing other accidents.

It was always pounded in my head that driving was not a right but a privilege and I don't have an issue with those regulations that reduce the probability of you causing me to have an accident. If you don't mind dying or having your dog die in a wreck it is not my business but it becomes my business if it causes the same to happen to me. JMO.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

but the OP was about the pros/cons of stickers 

imo the only way to confirm which way is better would be to post data on the outcome of people sued and how the sticker issue played in the outcome. then you could play the odds

but i seriously doubt that is ever gonna happen

if you get sued in the states; get a damn good lawyer
and i don't happen to think the most expensive ones are always the best ones either 
- thankfully, they are rare in japan; as are lawsuits //lol//


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

rick smith said:


> but the OP was about the pros/cons of stickers
> 
> imo the only way to confirm which way is better would be to post data on the outcome of people sued and how the sticker issue played in the outcome. then you could play the odds
> 
> ...


you're right, this isn't about crates or containment systems.

Back to the original post:



Hunter Allred said:


> I've spoken to two attorneys about them. One said, I should most definitely have a warning on my vehicle. The other said, if you do have a warning it can be argued as an admission of having a dangerous animal, and if you don't it can be argued it can be negligence for failure to warn if a person,*let's say, broke in to my car and was bitten.*
> 
> Anyone had to deal with this in the real world, or personally aware of a lawsuit regarding either of the above and the outcome? I have no idea if I should or should not, but am leaning towards should since one attorney was adamantly "yes" and the other "50/50"


It is both incredible and astounding to me, that someone could illegally break into your car, get bit, and still sue for negligence and possibly win the case. I've no doubt the same thing would apply regardless of whether the dog was in a crate or not, if someone can stick their fingers in and gets bit, well I guess they can sue and possibly win a judgement against the owner of the dog, sign or no sign, damned if you do, damned if you don't. Nucking futs.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

if you really want to talk to a lawyer about this, try this approach :

1. ask the lawyer how how would defend you if you didn't have any stickers on your vehicle
2. then ask the same lawyer how he would defend you if you DID have stickers posted

be the jury and decide for yourself


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> you're right, this isn't about crates or containment systems.
> 
> Back to the original post:
> 
> ...


I agree ,,, stupid ,,, but sadly its not uncommon...


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

My insurance man is also a friend, and he said that any signs that you know that a dog is dangerous will destroy you in court. It's like the guys with the 'protected by S&W' sticker on their car. If you ever have to defend yourself in court, they will use that as proof that you were just waiting for an opportunity to shoot an innocent criminal!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

jim stevens said:


> My insurance man is also a friend, and he said that any signs that you know that a dog is dangerous will destroy you in court. It's like the guys with the 'protected by S&W' sticker on their car. If you ever have to defend yourself in court, they will use that as proof that you were just waiting for an opportunity to shoot an innocent criminal!


my point earlier ,,, best to not advertise. We quit having company signs on our trucks and trailers a couple years ago due to the fact that can actually make you a target.


----------

